# I have Australian full driver licenses less than one year. but, I had been full licensed overseas driver license fo more 15 years



## IMI (5 mo ago)

Can someone please guide me, given that I now have an Australian full license in NSW (less than a year) but am an old oversea full license for 15 years, can I now drive with Uber in Sydney?
In addition, my full oversea license was approved by the service NSW and after the first driver test, I directly received an Australian full driver license.
I should add that I have also obtained a PTL (Passenger Transport Licence) from NSW, and it has now been added to my license condition.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

IMI said:


> Can someone please guide me, given that I now have an Australian full license in NSW (less than a year) but am an old oversea full license for 15 years, can I now drive with Uber in Sydney?
> In addition, my full oversea license was approved by the service NSW and after the first driver test, I directly received an Australian full driver license.
> I should add that I have also obtained a PTL (Passenger Transport Licence) from NSW, and it has now been added to my license condition.


6 month in Melbourne 12 months everywhere else


----------

